# BLue "dish" with 92FS



## soccerz619

I just bought a 92FS, my first handgun purchase, and it came with the gun, manual, 2 mags, etc. and this little blue dish type plastic thing with the Beretta logo on it. does anyone know what this is for? Thanks!


----------



## bruce333

I've been told it is to keep the box from being squeezed in the middle.

The actual quote is:


> weird blue cup for supporting flimsy cases


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, that's all it is for... However, true Beretta nuts claim it is a shot glass :smt082:smt082

Or, it can be a cookie cutter :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## bruce333

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, that's all it is for... However, true Beretta nuts claim it is a shot glass :smt082:smt082
> 
> Or, it can be a cookie cutter :mrgreen:


so if the cookie is thick enough you'd get a (mirror image) logo in the top of your cookie:smt082:smt082:anim_lol:

edit: is it bad that I actually think that is kinda cool?


----------



## Shipwreck

I have quite a few of those things. I just leave them in the box, personally 

When I made christmas cookies with my son, I guess I should have dug 1 out :smt082


----------



## stormbringer

:anim_lol: That's pretty funny, I bet Beretta cookies would taste great...lol. I actually thought it was a "parts cup" for putting parts in when disassembling your gun, even though none of the PX4's main parts will fit in it, then someone pointed out it was to stop the case from being crushed during shipping.


----------



## soccerz619

Thanks guys! And a Beretta cookie would taste great. I wish I had gotten my gun and asked this before the holidays so I could be eating some Beretta cookies. Someone else suggested it could be used as a spacer inside the case to keep the extra mag from sliding into the gun if it gets bumpy, but keeping the case from getting crushed makes more sense. Thanks everyone


----------



## EliWolfe

I use 'em for 100 yard targets with my 92.
Eli :smt082


----------

